# SIBO in Ontario



## Jenn1202 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I was diagnosed with SIBO in 2014 and I do a round of Xifaxan every 4-8 months. I recently moved from the US to Canada and I can't get a prescription for Xifaxan/Rifaximin here (they won't even prescribe it here, let alone cover it  ). My pcp told me this medication isn't prescribed in Ontario and that even if it did I'd have to get re-tested first.

Any Canadians with SIBO?

How is SIBO treated in Ontario?

Do you have to get re-tested every time your SIBO comes back before you get treated?


----------



## pattyf (Nov 17, 2016)

Not being from Ontario, this probably won't be all that helpful. But at least here, in the states, it's not necessary to be retested each time before you take rifaximin. My gastro-enterologist doesn't see the point of retesting, though others do. Is there any way you could get a prescription from your old U.S. doctor? If so, you should be able to get rifaximin from canadadrugs.com. It's horribly expensive, unless you order the one that's shipped from the island of Mauritius.


----------



## jjjmanual (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi there,

This clinic offered the sibo test in Toronto https://www.torendoscopy.ca and you can see one of their GI specialists. I was referred here, they first prescribed me another antibiotics but did mention about rifaximin, but opted to try another one first. You may need a referral from a family doctor to them.


----------



## Jenn1202 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thank you Pattyf and Jjjmanual. I was able to get a referral for a GI and I got a prescription for 2 bottles to last me until I get retested. I recently found out about https://www.torendoscopy.ca and it seems like that's the only clinic that does this test in Toronto. Based on what they told me the test is $150 out of pocket. Jjjmanual were you able to get the test covered through insurance?


----------

